# Star Anise



## Rubix (23/7/12)

Hey Guys,

I'm planning a brew (stout, porter etc) with the use of star anise. I'm just wondering if anyone has done something similar or if they have any feedback on other spices that work well with the star anise? I'm gonna make up a couple of tea's with various spices and amounts to try them for myself but am keen to also get any feedback from the broader community.

Cheers


----------



## razz (23/7/12)

Check out the threads on here
Never tried it myself but in stout it may go alright.


----------



## Rubix (23/7/12)

Cheers Razz,

Had a bit of read on some other posts there as well and got a few ideas. Might just head out today and pick up a couple of Coopers Stout / Dark Ale stubbies and raid SWMBO spice cupboard.


----------



## Spoonta (23/7/12)

I use it alot go to the asain shops as it is a lot cheaper also a little goes a long way


----------



## Rubix (23/7/12)

Spoonta said:


> I use it alot go to the asain shops as it is a lot cheaper also a little goes a long way



Thanks for tip. Any advice on how much you would use for say a 19ltr brew and when you use it? Also, do you use it just by itself or combined with other spices?

Cheers,
M


----------



## Spoonta (23/7/12)

Rubix said:


> Thanks for tip. Any advice on how much you would use for say a 19ltr brew and when you use it? Also, do you use it just by itself or combined with other spices?
> 
> Cheers,
> M




end of boil say 1min left 1 or 2 ground up and try a pinch of nutmeg and cinmon


----------



## Rubix (23/7/12)

Cheers for the advice mate. Gives me a good base to start experimenting from. Appreciate it


----------



## Nick JD (23/7/12)

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f12/star-anise-127834/

General concensus is about 10g at 15min. Some say more than 1 star is too much.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (23/7/12)

i used 1 star in a 24 liter batch of barleywine along with a bunch of other spices and the star anise really took over, it took a long time to round out so if i were you, i'd be very careful with it, maybe try half a star at the most in your first batch


----------



## Tilt (23/7/12)

One star at 5min and the duration of the chill is good in a FES. 
Cinnamon and ginger complement the licorice flavour and give the beer some spice warmth. I wouldn't grind it up - just crumble it a bit as too much makes the beer taste sort of metallic IMO.


----------



## Jens-Kristian (23/7/12)

I'm sure the star anise would be a nice enough addition, but if you are looking for the licorice flavour, have you considered just using licorice root instead?

I'm from Denmark originally (where licorice is a very big thing - even more so than for the Dutch who seem to think they invented it) and to my palate, anise is to the licorice taste as artificial sweetener is to sugar for sweetness. 

I did a porter a few years ago with 'English licorice' which is basically black licorice extract in almost crystal form; quite bitter and very gravy-like in flavour. It added something quite special to the brew. That said, my palate seems to be very different to others, as I cannot stand what is generally being sold as licorice here in Australia. 

Cheers,

Jens


----------



## Dave70 (31/7/12)

If you haven't tried a beer with anise flavors you should give this a whirl. You can get it at Dans in the big bottle. 
For mine, I would say it's a _little_ to heavy on the anise. Kind of made me think of Chimay blue with a splash of Ouzo in it. Then you have a second glass and the plot seems to come together, which is the idea in the first place I guess.


----------



## notung (31/7/12)

I'd say there's a huge difference between using roasted licorice roots and star anise in a brew or anything. The licorice is all about mouthfeel and residual sweetness. Star anise will be aromatic. I'd give it a go in a Belgian amber, just enough for a hint on the nose but not enough to be obviously star anise.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (31/7/12)

I made the recipe out of Strong's book brewing better beer "Chai tea brown ale" I mad a double batch so I only made 1 keg with the chai tea. I made the tea and cooled it as he says then added it to the fermentor. I preferred the brown ale but the chai tea with 2 whole star anise was quiet different....not for me but quiet a few people who tried it liked it alot particularly the women. I think I over did it on the anise but if you want to use ut just make a tea with it then add it to your beer or try add it to a glass out of the fermentor you'll get a good idea of how it tastes.


----------



## RdeVjun (1/8/12)

I'd say go for it with just a couple of stars and see if its what you expected, it can make a subtle but exquisite addition.
I myself prefer it only in a drier stout, in the sweeter variants it is more like a herbal ribena with a dash of ouzo, not nice at all. IMO that is, YMMV. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bizier (1/8/12)

I agree that it can be either the most amazing or, in my opinion, disgusting of spices edpending on dosage. When it is subtle it is beautiful. I like it at threshold levels, just enhancing an already great beer.

This was one of the best beers I have ever had. It is a porter with star anise amongst other things.

ED: I can't work out which vintage it was, I thought the XXI, but either way, amazing and good for ideas if you are keen to go big with your homebrewed porter.


----------

